# How to Remove a Vineyard



## Runningwolf (Dec 31, 2013)

In the last several weeks this farmer removed about 16 rows of grapes about 1000' long to put up a new building for his equipment behind our winery. One young boy trimmed, cut and removed all the vines. He then got some help winding the wires and pulling the posts. Today you can se them pulling the roots two rows at a time.

Click on picture to watch video


----------



## Julie (Dec 31, 2013)

that is just unbelievable!!! And what patience!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 1, 2014)

And those 16 rows were probably just a drop in the bucket to what he grows. Where did all the snow go?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 1, 2014)

Rich this picture was Monday morning. Our snowfall so far has been lose to 60". It rained all last weekend and all the snow disappeared and we had some heavy flooding. It warmed up a few days and now this week is bitter cold again and lots more snow.

You're right about a drop in the bucket. This guy had been storing his equipment outside and finally decided to keep it under cover. You can imagine what space it will take for a couple gape harvesters and a bunch of tractors and grape trailers. Besides a few hundred acres of grapes he does corn and other fruits and vegetables.


----------

